# worked on the GT5000 today



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Had the PTO belt go bad, I pulled the deck and replaced the deck belt too. Sharpened the blades and greased the pivot points on the belt tension arms. Also greased the steering and front Wheels. I then cut about 3 acres to test it before letting son in law take over. Hope the belts go ten years like the first ones! Never have I regretted buying that tractor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Taking care of it Ed will make it last a long time.:thumbsup:


----------

